# Teaching Myself Joinery



## BustedClock (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I have decided that rather than ruining a project, I should use a lot of wood scraps to learn and practice various joints. I am enamored with Japanese and Chinese joinery, but figure I have to crawl before I can run!

First question, does anyone know of a good book on Chinese joinery. They seem to make a lot of use of three-way joints and wedge shaped parts. At least, so I gather from a few videos I've found. I have a couple of books on Japanese joinery, so I think I'm covered there.

Second question, is this "project" worthy of a project or blog post(s)? I'm not sure there are many noobs as raw as I am, so I don't know there'd be much interest. OTOH, maybe some folks would appreciate comparisons between first time, and last time effort. I dunno.

Thanks!

Randy


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Make part bins. Lots of drawers and such.









M


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Hi Folks,
> 
> Second question, is this "project" worthy of a project or blog post(s)? I m not sure there are many noobs as raw as I am, so I don t know there d be much interest. OTOH, maybe some folks would appreciate comparisons between first time, and last time effort. I dunno.
> 
> - BustedClock


There's another thread going on currently with a member learning to cut dovetails, and he's getting a ton of support from other members. Photos definitely help too.

I say get something started - a blog seems appropriate - and show your progress. There are a lot of talented people on here who had to learn themselves and can help you along the way.


----------

